

The Naked Truth About Subscription Startups: The Good, The Bad & The Scams - sindhya
http://www.os-fashion.com/the-naked-truth-about-subscription-start-ups/

======
mazumdar
I like your article and you _do_ bring up some really valid points, however
your portrayal of Science seems overly critical in that their subscription
products don’t make any sense.

You say:

 _“Their strategy has been to focus on unnecessary subscription start-ups with
vanity customer acquisition proof points”_

and you talk about Dollar Shave and ELLIE as examples.

Theoretically, subscriptions for razor blades _do_ make sense because it’s
something you buy often. I’m not a user so I’m not qualified to speak on their
product and quality, but as far as the model goes, there’s nothing wrong with
it and it’s not unnecessary.

Subscriptions for clothes on the other hand does _not_ make sense because like
you said you don’t really need two pairs of workout clothes every month.
However, what you failed to mention was that ELLIE is not solely a
subscription based company. They do sell their products for set prices, and
you can choose to not receive products on a given month and simply roll your
credit over.

Note: I’m not affiliated with Science in any way; in fact, my start-up
competes directly against one of theirs.

